
Flaws in Coronavirus Pandemic Theory[pdf] - Apaec
https://theinfectiousmyth.com/book/CoronavirusPanic.pdf
======
Apaec
Would love more scrutiny on the PCR test for the coronavirus. If no one
challenges the test based on the large number of false positives, quarantine
will go on until the vaccine arrives.

